# Winzige Schriftarten in Firefox

## tuxfan

Hi,

ich habe auf meinem System neuerdings ein Problem mit der Schriftdarstellung von Webseiten im Firefox. Hier ist mal ein Screenshot davon. Wenn ich mir die Seite im Konquerer anschaue, dann werden die Schriftarten vernünftig angezeigt.

Ich habe den Firefox bei mir im 64-bit Modus mit folgenden USE flags installiert:

```

# emerge -pv mozilla-firefox

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] www-client/mozilla-firefox-2.0.0.3  USE="ipv6 java moznopango -bindist -debug -filepicker -gnome -mozdevelop -restrict-javascript -xforms -xinerama -xprint" LINGUAS="de -af -ar -be -bg -ca -cs -da -el -en_GB -es -es_AR -es_ES -eu -fi -fr -fy -fy_NL -ga -ga_IE -gu -gu_IN -he -hu -it -ja -ka -ko -ku -lt -mk -mn -nb -nb_NO -nl -nn -nn_NO -pa -pa_IN -pl -pt -pt_BR -pt_PT -ru -sk -sl -sv -sv_SE -tr -zh -zh_CN -zh_TW" 0 kB

```

Kann mir da jemand einen passenden Tipp geben?

----------

## Finswimmer

Du kannst im Einstellungs Menü vom Firefox die Mindestschriftartgröße einstellen.

Damit ist dann alles mindestens 16, zum Beispiel.

Tobi

----------

## Pegasus87

Ich persönlich kann das Plugin "No Squint" für Firefox empfehlen. Da kannst du die Schriftgröße für jede Seite festlegen.

----------

## monade

Probier mal unter about:config den Wer für layout.css.dpi auf 0 zu stellen (sofern es noch nicht ist).

----------

## Dragonix

Kenn ich... verwendest du zufällig KDE?

Im Firefox kann ich bei der mindestschriftgrösse einstellen was ich will, verändern tut nur Strg und + bzw - etwas...

Bei unterschiedlichen KDE Themes ist das z.T. anders, wegen anderen "globalen" KDE Schriftarten (vermute ich)...

Aber so ganz durchgeblickt hab ich da nochnicht...

----------

## 165177

 *Dragonix wrote:*   

> Kenn ich... verwendest du zufällig KDE?
> 
> Im Firefox kann ich bei der mindestschriftgrösse einstellen was ich will, verändern tut nur Strg und + bzw - etwas...
> 
> Bei unterschiedlichen KDE Themes ist das z.T. anders, wegen anderen "globalen" KDE Schriftarten (vermute ich)...
> ...

 

gtk-engines-qt installiert? Damit kann man die Schriftgrößen aller Gtk-Anwendungen zentral über KControl regeln.

----------

## tuxfan

Also layout.css.dpi auf 0 zu setzen hat nichts gebracht. gtk-engines-qt werde ich morgen mal probieren, aber irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl, dass es irgendwas mit freetype (welches jetzt bei mir die version 2.3.4 hat ) oder der Aktualisierung von Xorg Bibliotheken zu tun hat. Schon komisch jedenfalls. Eine weitere Möglichkeit wäre auch GTK im Generellen, denn da ist mir vor kurzen auch immer das Touchpad abgestürzt. Sobald ich eine GTK-Applikation gestartet hatte war mein Mauszeiger über das Touchpad dahin. Scheint also generell der Wurm drin zu sein und nun äußert sich das halt über die Schriftarten im Firefox. 

Wie gesagt der Konquerer zeigt alles vernünftig an und deswegen geh ich eigentlich mal davon aus, dass der X-Server vernünftig läut. Entweder hab ich also Probleme bei den GTK-Bibliotheken oder dem Fontserver. Irgendwie nervt das ziemlich im Moment.   :Confused: 

----------

## monade

Du kannst auch versuchen die richtige DPI-Zahl auszurechnen, zB bei meinem 1024x768-Bildschirm durch

2.54*1024/$Monitorbreite_in_cm (wenn ichs richtig weiß).

Kann aber natürlich auch einfach sein, dass es daran nicht liegt  :Very Happy: ..

----------

## bbgermany

 *monade wrote:*   

> Du kannst auch versuchen die richtige DPI-Zahl auszurechnen, zB bei meinem 1024x768-Bildschirm durch
> 
> 2.54*1024/$Monitorbreite_in_cm (wenn ichs richtig weiß).
> 
> Kann aber natürlich auch einfach sein, dass es daran nicht liegt ..

 

DPI steht für Dots per inch (also Punkte pro Zoll). Dots ist hier gleichzusetzen mit Pixel. Daraus ergibt sich folgendes:

DPI = Pixel/Inch 

also bei 1024iger Auflösung auf einem 17" Monitor ergibt sich:

DPI = 1024/17 = 60,23

Also ca 60 DPI.

Quelle: http://www.raydreams.com/docs/dpi.html

MfG. Stefan

----------

## monade

Also du wirst recht haben, aber dann teilt man ja Auflösung "in der Breite" durch eine "diagonale Länge", das find ich merkwürdig.

Dieses Tool hier zeigt übrigens auch was anderes an für 17'' und 1024: 

http://www.raydreams.com/prog/dpi.aspx

----------

## bbgermany

Das war ein Rechenfehler von mir, richtig wäre es dann so:

Da wir ein rechtwinkliges Dreieck haben wenn wir die Kanten des Bildschirms und die Diagonale nehmen ergibt sich laut Pythagoras:

SQRT(1024^2+768^2)=1280

1280Pixel hat die Bildschirmdiagonale. Bei einem 17" Monitor ist dann also:

DPI = Pixel/Inch = 1280 / 17 = 75

Also passt das dann wieder  :Very Happy: 

Wenn du in der Diagonale aber nur 1024Pixel hast, hast du dann auch nur rund 60DPI

MfG. Stefan

----------

## tgurr

Bearbeiten -> Einstellungen -> Reiter "Inhalt" -> Rubrik "Schriftarten und Farben" -> Button "Erweitert" -> Dropdownmenü Wert "Minimale Schriftgröße" verändert bei mir die Minischrift, allerdings sehen dann viele Seiten etwas komisch aus von dem her hilft der Tip nicht wirklich, aber es ist zumindest mal ein Anhaltspunkt an dem man drehen bzw. das Problem suchen kann.

Edit: Hab noch ein bisschen dran rumgespielt und mal die Einstellungen meines Windows Firefox verglichen und genau gleich eingestellt.

Schriftarten & Farben

Standard-Schriftart: Times New Roman

Größe: 16

Erweitert

Schriftarten für: Westlich

Proportional: Serif

Größe: 16

Serif: Times New Roman

Sans-serif: Arial

Feste Breite: Courier New

Größe: 13

Minimale Schriftgröße: Keine

Danach hab ich noch ein emerge corefonts --oneshot gemacht (die ich aber vorher schon installiert hatte), Firefox neu gestartet und jetzt sieht es schonmal um einiges besser/normaler aus. Wobei mir die Darstellung in Konqueror dennoch besser gefällt.

----------

